# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل هذا حديث: "أن المرأة لو لحست القيح والصديد من زوجها ما كفته حقه"؟

## زبيدة 5

كانت تحدث نساء من النخبة علميا وماديا عن الحياة الأسرية في الإسلام بطريقة مسيئة ، وذكرت أن المرأة لو لحست القيح والصديد من زوجها ما كفته حقه ، وشعرت بالقوم يتقززن ويبدين نفورا من تلك الطريقة في الحديث عن الحب والطاعة والتفاهم بين الزوجين ، وكانت تخرج لسانها وتحاول تمثيل ما تعرضه ، لا أخفي أنني شعرت بالرغبة في إيقافها ولم يكن لدي علم بهذا الحديث هل هو فعلا من قول نبينا الحبيب ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

أود الاستفسار عن نص حديث يتحدث عن امرأة أنبها الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم وقال لها إنها لو لعقت ما في بطنه ما أدت حقه. فما هو المقصود من الحديث؟ وما هو الحكم المترتب على المرأة بناء عليه؟
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء. 
الفتوى





الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإنه قد وردت أحاديث بهذا المعنى رواها الأئمة منهم الإمام أحمد والطبراني والحاكم والترمذي والنسائي والبيهقي وغيرهم بألفاظ مختلفة متقاربة وقد ضعفها أكثر أهل العلم، ومن تلك الأحاديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر، ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها، والذي نفسي بيده لو أن من قدمه إلى مفرق رأسه قرحة تنبجس بالقيح والصديد ثم أقبلت تلحسه ما أدت حقه. 
ومن ذلك أيضاً أن امرأة جاءت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، أنا فلانة بنت فلان، قال: قد عرفتك، فما حاجتك، قالت: حاجتي إلى ابن عمي فلان العابد، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قد عرفته، قالت: يخطبني فأخبرني ما حق الزوج على الزوجة، فإن كان شيئاً أطيقه تزوجته وإن لم أطق لا أتزوجه، قال: من حق الزوج على الزوجة أن لو سالت منخراه دماً وقيحاً فلحسته بلسانها ما أدت حقه، لو كان ينبغي لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها إذا دخل عليها لما فضله الله عليها قالت: والذي بعثك بالحق لا أتزوج ما بقيت في الدنيا. 
والمقصود من الحديث تعظيم حق الزوج والمبالغة في طاعته بالمعرروف كما في رواية: من عظم حقه عليها. 
وفي رواية: ولا تؤدي المرأة حق الله عز وجل عليها كله حتى تؤدي حق زوجها عليها كله... الحديث.

وليس معنى الحديث لوصح نه يجوز لها أن تلعق ذلك لأنه نجس وقذر، ولكن ذلك من باب المبالغة والتأكيد على حق الزوج.. والله أعلم. 

المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى

----------


## زبيدة 5

فإنه قد وردت أحاديث بهذا المعنى رواها الأئمة منهم الإمام أحمد والطبراني والحاكم والترمذي والنسائي والبيهقي وغيرهم بألفاظ مختلفة متقاربة _وقد ضعفها أكثر أهل العلم
الحمد لله أنها ضعيفة ، وطرح مثل هذه الأحاديث الضعيفة للإستدلال إضافة إلى تقزز النفس منها يعطي نتائج عكسية بخلاف ما يعتقده البعض أأولها التنفير من قول سيد الخلق الذي كان مبشرا وطيبا وجميلا ينفق مالا  على العطر والطيب صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه الطيبين  .

_

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

عن انس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال : " لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر، ولو صلح أن يسجد بشر لبشر ، لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها، والذي نفسي بيده ، لو أن من قدمه إلى مفرق رأسه قرحة تنبجس بالقيح والصديد ، ثم أقبلت تلحسه ، ما أدت حقه ". 
الحديث عزاه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح الجامع (2/1277) ح (7725) إلى أحمد ، والنساني ) . وصححه . وانظر صحيح الترغيب (3/75) .
والحديث يدل على المبالغة والتأكيد في حق الزوج ، وليس معنى الحديث أنه يجوز لها أن تلعق ذلك لأنه نجس وقذر ، كما لا يجوز لها أن تسجد له ، لأن السجود لله وحده .
ولكن هذا كله ـ كما سبق ـ دليل على عظم حق الزوج على زوجته .
وإذا صح الحديث ، وجب على المسلم أن يقول عند ذلك : سمعنا وأطعنا . والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لاحد 
لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها 
رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن صحيح
_اكثر اهل العلم ضعف الروايةالتي فيها((_والذي نفسي بيده ، لو أن من قدمه إلى مفرق رأسه قرحة تنبجس بالقيح والصديد ، ثم أقبلت تلحسه ، ما أدت حقه ".))
 قال الحافظ ابن عدي في : الكامل في الضعفاء - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/273
: [فيه سليمان بن داود اليمامي عامة ما يرويه بهذا الإسناد لا يتابعه أحد عليه


والحديث يدل على المبالغة والتأكيد في حق الزوج ، 
وليس معنى الحديث أنه يجوز لها أن تلعق ذلك لأنه نجس وقذر ، كما لا يجوز لها أن تسجد له ، لأن السجود لله وحده .
ولكن هذا كله ـ كما سبق ـ دليل على عظم حق الزوج على زوجته .
وإذا صح الحديث ، وجب على المسلم أن يقول عند ذلك : سمعنا وأطعنا . والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## صلاح سالم

> لأنه نجس  
> المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى


 ارجو العفو اخي اين دليل نجاسة الصديد حفظ الله، لعلمي بأنه مما يستقذر ولم يأتي دليل على نجاسته حفظكم الله

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الكلام السابق اخي ليس لي وانماهو منقول
 من الشبكة الاسلامية المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
وقال شيخنا: لا يجب غسل الثوب ولا الجسد من المدة والقيح والصديد قال: ولم يقم دليل على نجاسته
وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه طاهر حكاه أبو البركات وكان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما لا ينصرف منه من الصلاة وينصرف من الدم وعن الحسن نحوه
وسئل أبو مجلز عن القيح يصيب البدن والثوب فقال: ليس بشيء إنما ذكر الله الدم ولم يذكر القيح
وقال إسحاق بن راهويه: كل ما كان سوى الدم فهو عندي مثل العرق المنتن وشبهه ولا يوجب وضوءا
وسئل أحمد رحمه الله: الدم والقيح عندك سواء فقال: لا الدم لم يختلف الناس فيه والقيح قد اختلف الناس فيه وقال مرة: القيح والصديد والمدة عندي أسهل من الدم

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> الكلام السابق اخي ليس لي وانماهو منقول
> من الشبكة الاسلامية المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى
> قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
> وقال شيخنا: لا يجب غسل الثوب ولا الجسد من المدة والقيح والصديد قال: ولم يقم دليل على نجاسته
> وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه طاهر حكاه أبو البركات وكان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما لا ينصرف منه من الصلاة وينصرف من الدم وعن الحسن نحوه
> وسئل أبو مجلز عن القيح يصيب البدن والثوب فقال: ليس بشيء إنما ذكر الله الدم ولم يذكر القيح
> وقال إسحاق بن راهويه: كل ما كان سوى الدم فهو عندي مثل العرق المنتن وشبهه ولا يوجب وضوءا
> وسئل أحمد رحمه الله: الدم والقيح عندك سواء فقال: لا الدم لم يختلف الناس فيه والقيح قد اختلف الناس فيه وقال مرة: القيح والصديد والمدة عندي أسهل من الدم


بارك الله فيك أخي أبا محمد ، إنما عنيت بكلامي الأخت الفاضلة زبيدة ـ حفظها الله ـ عندما قالت : _الحمد لله أنها ضعيفة ، وطرح مثل هذه الأحاديث الضعيفة للإستدلال إضافة إلى تقزز النفس منها يعطي نتائج عكسية بخلاف ما يعتقده البعض أأولها التنفير من قول سيد الخلق الذي كان مبشرا وطيبا وجميلا ينفق مالا على العطر والطيب صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه الطيبين ._
_جزى الله الجميع كل خير .._

----------


## زبيدة 5

جزاكم الله خيرا ، أحيانا نختلف ولكننا نستفيد .

----------


## زبيدة 5

فإنه قد وردت أحاديث بهذا المعنى رواها الأئمة منهم الإمام أحمد والطبراني والحاكم والترمذي والنسائي والبيهقي وغيرهم بألفاظ مختلفة متقاربة _وقد ضعفها أكثر أهل العلم


من هم أهل العلم الذين ضعفوا هذا الحديث ؟

أثابكم الله
_

----------


## جمانة انس

من المهم في هذا المجال الر جوع الى اقوال الفقهاء في الحقوق الواجبة على المراة نحو الزوج
حيث ان الفقيه عندما يستنبط الا حكام 
لايقتصر نظره على بضعة احادبث 
انما ينظر الى كل ما توفر لديه من مصادر للاستنباط من القران والسنة و اقوال الصحابة ,و..
وقد درس الفقهاء -وهم عدد كبير في تاريخنا الاسلامي - من مختلف المذاهب
و عبر مختلف العصور
و-ما اعرفه- انهم جميعا لم يو جبوا على المرأة خدمة الزوج -فضلا عن المبالغة في خد مته-
***********************
لكن كرم النفس و اصول الحياة الكريمة تتطلب التعامل الكريم كذلك العرف
ومن هنا فعلى الا زواج ان يعرفوا كرم زوجاتهم عندما يقومون بخد متهم
و ان يتقوا الله فيهن
انها اخر وصية لخير خلق الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
الوصية بالمراة لانها العنصر الا ضعف في البناء الاسري
************************
ولاشك ان لكل من الزوجين على الا خر حقوقا كبرى 
و قد اعطى الله القوامة للرجل لحكم عظيمة
وجعله مسؤولا عنها مسؤولية كبيرة
فهي مسؤولية ادارية لماغلب في تكوينه من جانب العقل 
و لما حمله من مسؤولية الا نفاق
لكن ليست قوامة القهر والظلم فهناك وقفة حساب بين يدي الله
**************************
والعاقل -سواء كان زوجا اوزوجة-
يتحرى رضا الله 
فتنضبط حركاته بصورة مذهلة
*********
ويكرم بقوله تعالى
((فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون ))
*********
و يتولاه الله فيلهمه الصواب والسداد و يفهمه -سواء اكان زوجا او زوجة-
لانه يقول
((الله ولي الذين امنوا))
((وهو يتو لى الصالحين ))
((ففهمناهنا سليمان ))
*****************
فلله اختصاص العناية و الا كرام لمن تحرى رضاه في الحياة الزوجية 
فهي محطة مهمة 
وكذلك في كل الا حوال
لكن كل شيء مسجل على الا نسان عند الله
و الحساب دقيق
*******
نسال الله السداد على ما يرضاه برحمته 
في كل الا حوال

----------


## عبد الله بن محمد الشلبي

> من المهم في هذا المجال الر جوع الى اقوال الفقهاء في الحقوق الواجبة على المراة نحو الزوج
> 
> حيث ان الفقيه عندما يستنبط الا حكام 
> لايقتصر نظره على بضعة احادبث 
> انما ينظر الى كل ما توفر لديه من مصادر للاستنباط من القران والسنة و اقوال الصحابة ,و..
> وقد درس الفقهاء -وهم عدد كبير في تاريخنا الاسلامي - من مختلف المذاهب
> و عبر مختلف العصور
> و-ما اعرفه- انهم جميعا لم يو جبوا على المرأة خدمة الزوج -فضلا عن المبالغة في خد مته-


الأخت الكريمة جمانة أنس:

كلامك جميل سوى أنه يكدر عليه أن ابن القيم رحمه الله وغيره من أهل العلم قديما ، وحديثا أيضا كشيخنا العلامة محمد علي آدم يوجبون على المرأة خدمة زوجها .. ويردون على من قال: إنما حقه منها الفراش فقط، ويستدلون بحديث فاطمة رضي الله عنها لما أتت تشكو إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مجل يديها - والمجل: أثر العمل الذي يكون في اليدين- مما تعمل لزوجها .. وتطلب منه خادما فلم يعطها صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم ينه عليا رضي الله عنه عن تكليفها مع حصول الضرر لفاطمة رضي الله عنها.
ولحديث الصحابية التي لقيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي تقوم على خدمة فرس أبي طلحة رضي الله  عنه وغيره ، 
ولعدم الدليل الذي ينهى المرأة عن ذلك شرعا ولا عرفا .. وإنما اشتهر ذلك لما كثر العبيد والجواري في عهد الفقهاء فلم يوجبوا خدمة الزوجة لزوجها.

واستدلوا أيضا بآية (ولهن مثل الذي عليهن) فكما يجب على الزوج القيام بحاجات زوجته المالية والخارجية .. فيجب على الزوجة القيام بالمهام الداخلية .. فالقول في ذا كالقول في ذاك.

ولا اعلم أحدا قال بأن حق الزوجة على زوجها الفراش فحسب .. 

فليتنبه ،،،

----------


## زبيدة 5

أقوال العلماء في وجوب خدمة المرأة زوجها.

[

 

اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى في حكم خدمة المرأة زوجها

 على قولين مشهورين هما:

- القول الأول: 

ما ذهب إليه جمهور أهل العلم من الشافعية والحنابلة وبعض المالكية وأهل الظاهر.

 من أنه: لا يجب على المرأة خدمة زوجها، لا في عجنٍ ولا خبزٍ ولا طبخ ونحوه، 

من كنس الدار أو ملء الماء من البئر أو الطحن، وأشباهه.

 فهذه الطائفة: منعت وجوب خدمة الزوج على زوجته في شيء،

 وهو المنصوص عليه في مذهب الإمام أحمد وعليه أكثر الأصحاب وقدمه في الفروع.

واستدلوا على ما ذهبوا إليه بما يلي:

 الدليل الأول: 

قالوا: عن المعقود عليه من جهتها الاستمتاع، ومنفعة البضع، فلا يلزمها

 بذل غيره ولا يملك الزوج من منافع الزوجة شيء غي الاستمتاع بها؛ لأن عقد النكاح 

إنما اقتضى الاستمتاع، لا الاستخدام وبذل المنافع، فلا يملك غيره من منافعها.

 الدليل الثاني:

استدلوا بما أخرجه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه، وذلك من حديث 

علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله علنه أن فاطمة أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

تسأله خادما، فقال: ((ألا أخبرك ما هو خيرٌ لك منه، تسبحين الله عند منامك ثلاثا وثلاثين، 

وتحمدين الله ثلاثا وثلاثين، وتكبّرين الله أربعا وثلاثين)).

 ووجه استدلالهم بالحديث:

أنهم حملوا القصة على أن خدمتها لعلي كانت تطوعا ولم تكن لازمة عليها، 

وحملوا قَسَمَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بينهما على ما تليق به 

الأخلاق المرضية، ومجرى العادة، لا على سبيل الإيجاب.

- القول الثاني:

ما ذهب إليه الحنفية وجمهور المالكية وهو قولُ أبي ثور وأبي بكر بن أبي شيبة

 وأبي إسحاق الجوزجاني، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه 

العلامة ابن القيم رحمهم الله.

أن الصواب: وجوب خدمة المرأة لزوجها بالمعروف.

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: (ويجب على المرأة خدمة زوجها بالمعروف 

من مثلها لمثله، ويتنوع ذلك بتنوع الأحوال، فخدمة البدوية ليست كخدمة القروية،

 وخدمة القوية ليست خدمة الضعيفة).

واستدلوا على ذلك بما يلي:

 الدليل الأول: 

قوله تعالى: {وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ} البقرة: 228.

قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره لهذه الآية: 

( أي: ولهنِّ على الرجال من الحق مثل ما للرجال عليهن فليؤد كل واحد منهما 

إلى الآخر ما يجب عليه بالمعروف).

 الدليل الثاني:

قوله تعالى: { الرّجَالُ قَوَّامونَ عَلَى النِّساء} النساء: 34.

قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره لهذه الآية:

 ( أي: الرجل قَيّمٌ على المرأة، وهو رئيسها وكبيرها والحاكم عليها...، 

فناسب أن يكون قَيِّما عليها؛ كما قال الله تعالى: {وللرجال عليهن درجة} البقرة: 288، 

(أي: في الفضيلة والخلق، والمنزلة، وطاعة الأمر، والإنفاق، والقيام بالمصالح).

 الدليل الثالث:

قول أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهما: 

(ولم أكن أحسن أخبز، وكان يخبز جارات لي من الأنصار، وكنّ نسوة صدق).

ففي قولها هذا، دليل على أن خدمة البيت منوطٌ بالمرأة؛ ولذا عتبت على نفسها

 عدم إتقانها للخبز لما كان من وظائفها، وامتدحت جاراتها الأنصاريات لما ساعدنها 

فيما لم تحسنه وهو من أولويات أعمالها، حيث وصفتهن بقولها: (وكن نسوة صدق). 

منقول

----------


## عبد الله بن محمد الشلبي

أحسنت 

وجزيت خيرا 

ولعل الأقرب للصواب قول شيخ الاسلام أن خدمة المرأة لزوجها واجبة (((( بالمعروف)))) كما في الآية الكريمة

فكما أن حق الزوجة على زوجها يتعدى الفراش .. فكذلك حقه عليها يتعدى الفراش .. وإن كان المعقود عليه منفعة البضع بين الاثنين فلا وجه - في هذا الدليل - لإيجاب النفقة على الزوج .. مع عدم إيجاب الخدمة على المرأة إذ القول فيهما متفق ..

وتخصيص منفعة البضع بالذكر في العقد لكونها الأمر الأعظم .. لا لأنها هي المنفعة الوحيدة .. 

وإيجاب الخدمة على المرأة انصاف وعدل .. وعدمه جور وظلم مخالف لهدي الاسلام وسننه ،،،

والله أعلم

----------


## جمانة انس

> أحسنت 
> 
> وجزيت خيرا 
> 
> ولعل الأقرب للصواب قول شيخ الاسلام أن خدمة المرأة لزوجها واجبة (((( بالمعروف)))) كما في الآية الكريمة
> 
> فكما أن حق الزوجة على زوجها يتعدى الفراش .. فكذلك حقه عليها يتعدى الفراش .. وإن كان المعقود عليه منفعة البضع بين الاثنين فلا وجه - في هذا الدليل - لإيجاب النفقة على الزوج .. مع عدم إيجاب الخدمة على المرأة إذ القول فيهما متفق ..
> 
> وتخصيص منفعة البضع بالذكر في العقد لكونها الأمر الأعظم .. لا لأنها هي المنفعة الوحيدة .. 
> ...


الامر يحتاج الى تأمل اكثر ما دام الحد يث عن حقوق وواجبات شرعية
و ليس العشرة بالمعروف والتعامل الكريم و المودة و الرحمة
وبخاصة لم يحدد ما هي الخدمة بالمعروف
------------------
وما اعرفه ان الاحناف ايضا لا يو جبون على المرأة خد مة الزوج 
--والا مر يحتاج للتأكد--
حيث اشارت الا خت زبيدة الى خلاف ذلك
؟؟
-----------
وليس من الدقة الفقهية المقارنة بين المرأة والر جل 
من حيث أن حق الزوجة على زوجها يتعدى الفراش
فان ذلك لانها محتبسة لاجله 
فكيف نلزمها بالمتابعة للرجل ثم لا نلزمه بالنفقة 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولنتفهم قوله تعالى (ولهن مثل الذي عليهن )
فلم يقل مقابل الذي عليهن
والفقه نظرة دقيقة و استنباط ادق
---------------------
لذلك  ذهب الجمهورمن فقهاء المذاهب الى عدم وجوب ذلك على المراة
ومن اوجب لاتساعده الا دلة -- عند التمحيص--
-------------
وكثير من الر جال لا يفهم معنى -الخدمة بالعروف-
فضلا عن تطبيقها
------------
ولو نظرنا للاية كدلالة على ايجاب الخدمة
فعلى الر جل خدمة المرأة (((بمثل))) ما يجب عليها
؟؟؟
-------------------
كيف كان هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع اهل بيته
ومن يطبق هذا من الر جال
وهل نطالب بهذا من الر جال 
_______________
والقوامة مسؤولية ادارية والتو سع فيها يحتاج لادلة
----------------------
وقول اسماء يفهم بطريقة اخرى
اذ لو كان واجبا عليها لدربت عليه قبل في الصغر
------------
ومن هنا فهو مو ضع تأمل
=================
لكن خدمة المراة لزوجها لعلها تدرس من جوانب اخرى
تحفز المراة للخدمة بمودة و رحمة
و لكن ليس كواجب شرعي 
 فقد نراها تقوم به  احيانا بظلم و مبالغة مقيتة من الر جل
 و ليس بالمعروف
حتى تكره بعضهن ساعة زواجها

----------


## زبيدة 5

وما اعرفه ان الاحناف ايضا لا يو جبون على المرأة خد مة الزوج 
 --والا مر يحتاج للتأكد--
 حيث اشارت الا خت زبيدة الى خلاف ذلك

أنا ذكرت أن الموضوع منقول وبالتالى فإن ما ذكرت يا أختي جمانة قيم جدا ويتطلب مبحثا كاملا نتمنى أن لا تبخلي علينا به لأنه في كثير من المرات لا يقابل ما تقوم به المرأة من الخدمة الشاقة في البيت ما يقوم به الرجل ولا بد من التوضيح ، وتحضرني هنا طريفة حكتها لي إحدى القريبات من أن زوجها كان دائما يحتج عليها وينهرها عند التذمر من كثرة مشاغل البيت وخدمة الأبناء ورعايتهم وإرضاعهم ، فحدث أن كسرت قدمه ولزم البيت أياما فصار يحمل عكازه ويفر من الصباح إلى وقت الغذاء إلى المقهى وتعجب لماذا لم تتخلص من تلك الأعباء الثقيلة منذ زمن فأكبر تضحياتها ، و بعض المغاربة عندنا يسمون خدمة البيت ومشاغله : الشقا وهي من الخدمة الشاقة فلا بد من لفت الانتباه إلى هذه المسألة كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه مكبرا ما تفعله زوجته أنها غسالة لثيابه طباخة لطعامه  ( على جهة الفضل ) .

----------


## السكران التميمي

*عفى الله عنكن..*

*إن تتبعتن مثل هذه الإختلافات.. وقمتن بتطبيقها _ بغض النظر عن شرعيتها _ بما يخالف ما تربيتن عليه في بيوتكن من امهاتكن وما يفعلنه مع آبائكن.. وقلتن: فيه قول في الشرع يقول لي: لست ملزمة بخدمتك.. إن تتبعتن مثل هذا وطبقتنه = فتح بابٍ عظيم عليكن مع أزواجكن، وقرع مسبقٌ للطلاق. فتنبهن رحمكن الله*

*ذهبت أمي وأمك، وجدتي وجدتك، والنساء الصالحات قبلهن إلى عهد النبوة ولم تقل إحداهن لي قول في الشرع يقول لا يجب علي خدمتك!!!*
*ومن تتبع نصوص السنة النبوية الغراء عرف أن خدمة الزوجة للزوج من المسلمات المتقررة التي تكاد تكون محل إجماع بين الناس، وهي من الموروثات التي تتوارثها النساء أماً عن جدة.. فمن يريد امرأة لا تعرف كيف تدير بيتها ولا تلمس فيه قشةً واحدة!!!*
ألم تذهب فاطمة رضي الله عنها لأبيها رسول الله _ مصدر التشريع _ وتشكي له أن عمل البيت يتعبها فأمر لي بخادمة، فماذا قال؟ هل قال: اذهبي لعليٍ _ رضي الله عنه _ وقولي له الشرع يقول لا يجب علي خدمتك وفر لي خادمة؟!! بل والله أرشدها إلى أمر تفعله فيعينها بعد الله على شغلها. فتنبهن

*الكلام حول هذه المسألة يطول.. والأمثلة فيه من الشرع كثيرة.. وإنما أحببت فقط لفت انتباهكن ستر الله عليكن ووفقكن وسهل أمركن.*

----------


## عبد الله بن محمد الشلبي

الأخت الكريمة جمانة أنس




> الامر يحتاج الى تأمل اكثر ما دام الحد يث عن حقوق وواجبات شرعية
> و ليس العشرة بالمعروف والتعامل الكريم و المودة و الرحمة
> وبخاصة لم يحدد ما هي الخدمة بالمعروف
> ------------------
> وما اعرفه ان الاحناف ايضا لا يو جبون على المرأة خد مة الزوج 
> --والا مر يحتاج للتأكد--
> حيث اشارت الا خت زبيدة الى خلاف ذلك
> ؟؟
> -----------
> ...


لا تأثير لهذا على الحكم الشرعي كما أسلفت .. ويناصح الرجال

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> *....** إن تتبعتن مثل هذا وطبقتنه = فتح بابٍ عظيم عليكن مع أزواجكن، وقرع مسبقٌ للطلاق. فتنبهن رحمكن الله*
> 
> *ذهبت أمي وأمك، وجدتي وجدتك، والنساء الصالحات قبلهن إلى عهد النبوة ولم تقل إحداهن لي قول في الشرع يقول لا يجب علي خدمتك!!!*
> *ومن تتبع نصوص السنة النبوية الغراء عرف أن خدمة الزوجة للزوج من المسلمات المتقررة التي تكاد تكون محل إجماع بين الناس، وهي من الموروثات التي تتوارثها النساء أماً عن جدة.. فمن يريد امرأة لا تعرف كيف تدير بيتها ولا تلمس فيه قشةً واحدة!!!*
> ألم تذهب فاطمة رضي الله عنها لأبيها رسول الله _ مصدر التشريع _ وتشكي له أن عمل البيت يتعبها فأمر لي بخادمة، فماذا قال؟ هل قال: اذهبي لعليٍ _ رضي الله عنه _ وقولي له الشرع يقول لا يجب علي خدمتك وفر لي خادمة؟!! بل والله أرشدها إلى أمر تفعله فيعينها بعد الله على شغلها. فتنبهن
> ....*.*


بارك الله في الشيخ التميمي...تنبيهك   مهم .
ومن باب ذكر الأقوال المختلفة في المسألة ...
قال أبو ثور: على المرأة أن تخدم زوجها في كل شيء
وقال ابن حزم : 
ولا يلزم المرأة أن تخدم زوجها في شيء أصلا، لا في عجن، ولا طبخ، ولا فرش، ولا كنس، ولا غزل، ولا نسج، ولا غير ذلك أصلا - ولو أنها فعلت لكان أفضل لها وعلى الزوج أن يأتيها بكسوتها مخيطة تامة، وبالطعام مطبوخا تاما وإنما عليها أن تحسن عشرته، ولا تصوم تطوعا وهو حاضر إلا بإذنه، ولا تدخل بيته من يكره، وأن لا تمنعه نفسها متى أراد، وأن تحفظ ما جعل عندها من ماله...
وقال أبو ثور: على المرأة أن تخدم زوجها في كل شيء، ويمكن أن يحتج لذلك بالأثر الثابت عن علي بن أبي طالب قال " شكت فاطمة مجل يديها من الطحين، وأنه أعلم بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إذ سأله خادما "
وبالخبر الثابت - من طريق أسماء بنت أبي بكر قالت: كنت أخدم الزبير خدمة البيت وكان له فرس وكنت أسوسه كنت أحتش له وأقوم عليه 
وبالخبر الثابت - من طريق " أسماء أيضا، أنها كانت تعلف فرس الزبير وتسقي الماء، وتجزم غربه، وتعجن، وتنقل النوى على رأسها من أرض له على ثلثي فرسخ، وأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقيها وهي تنقله - قال: فإذا خدمت هاتان الفاضلتان هذه الخدمة الثقيلة فمن بعدهما يترفع عن ذلك من النساء " قال أبو محمد: لا حجة لأهل هذا القول في شيء من هذه الأخبار، لأنه ليس في شيء منها، ولا من غيرها: أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أمرهما بذلك إنما كانتا متبرعتين بذلك، وهما أهل الفضل والمبرة - رضي الله عنهما - ونحن لا نمنع من ذلك إن تطوعت المرأة به، إنما نتكلم على سر الحق الذي تجب به الفتيا والقضاء بإلزامه
فإن قيل: قد قال الله تعالى: { فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا } قلنا: أول الآية بين فيما هي هذه الطاعة، قال تعالى: { واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا } 
فصح أنها الطاعة إذا دعاها للجماع فقط.
وقد بين رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما يجب على الرجل للمرأة وقد ذكرناه قبل هذه المسألة بمسألتين ومن ألزم المرأة خدمة دون خدمة فقد شرع ما لم يأذن به الله تعالى، وقال ما لا يصح، وما لا نص فيه، وكذلك بين عليه الصلاة والسلام: أن لهن علينا رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف فصح ما قلناه: من أن على الزوج أن يأتيها برزقها ممكنا لها أكله، والكسوة ممكنا لها لباسها، لأن ما لا يوصل إلى أكله ولباسه إلا بعجن وطبخ، وغزل، ونسج، وقصارة، وصباغ، وخياطة، فليس هو رزقا، ولا كسوة - هذا ما لا خلاف فيه في اللغة والمشاهدة - وأما حفظ ما جعل عندها ففرض بلا خلاف ...المحلى مسألة 1906

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> ولحديث الصحابية التي لقيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي تقوم على خدمة فرس أبي طلحة رضي الله  عنه وغيره ،


للتصحيح أخي الكريم:المرأة هي أسماء بنت الصديق،والفرس للزبير وليس لطلحة.وفقك الله

----------


## عبد الله بن محمد الشلبي

أخي الكريم: أبا عائشة المغربي

جوزيت خيرا على التصحيح .. كنت متشككا في الأمر ،،
كتبت أولا أسماء بنت أبي بكر ثم استشكلت أن يكون زوجها أبا طلحة .. فحذفت اسمها على الشك

وإنما جاء الاختلاط بأبي طلحة لأنه ورد ذكر فرسه كثيرا في السنة ، منها حديث :" وإنه لبحر". في البخاري ومنها أنه أبا طلحة فارس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... الخ

عموما: جوزيت خيرا  .. ولا عدمناك

----------


## جمانة انس

كثير من امور الحياة تضيع بين الا فراط والتفريط
وطوبى لمن وفقه الله
فكان متوازنا
فهذه نعمة عظمى عظمى
الم تمدح امة الاسلام انها امة الوسطية

----------


## خالد السليماني

قال الشيخ عبدالله الجديع في كتابه ((تحرير علوم الحديث, 2/757)), عند حديثه عن علامات كشف العلة عند المتقدمين:
{{سابعاً: أن يدل على نكارة الحديث ما يجده الناقد من نفرة منه ينزه عن مثلها الوحي وألفاظ النبوة .
والمقصود أن يقع ذلك الشعور لمن عايش المفردات والمعاني النبوية حتى أصبح وهو يحرك لسانه بالألفاظ النبوية ، وكأنه يتذوق منها ريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهذا قد يرد عليه من الرواية ما يجد له مرارة أو بعض مرارة ، فيرد على قلبه الحرج في نسبة مثل ذلك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيكون ذلك الشعور علامة على علة في الرواية ، توجب عليه بحثاً عن محل الغلط منها حتى يقف عليه .
وليس المقصود أن ينصب الناقد هواه ومزاجه مجرداً لقبول الحديث أو رده ، فإن الرأي يخطئ مهما اعتدل وراقب صاحبه ربه ، والهوى لا تعصم منه نفس .
ومما وجدته يصلح لهذا مثالاً ، حديث بقي في القلب منه غصة زماناً ، حتى اطمأنت النفس لعلته ، وهو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري : أن رجلاً أتى بابنة له إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن ابنتي هذه أبت أن تزوج ، قال : فقال لها : " أطيعي أباك " ، قال : فقالت : لا ، حتى تخبرني ما حق الزوج على زوجته ، فرددت عليه مقالتها ، قال : فقال : " حق الزوج على زوجته أن لو كان به قرحة فلحستها ، أو انتثر منخراه صديداً أو دماً ثم لحسته ما أدت حقه " ، قال : فقالت : والذي بعثك بالحق ، لا أتزوج أبداً ، قال : فقال : " لا تنكحوهن إلا بإذنهن " .
قلت : فهذا الحديث فيما ذكر فيه من وصف حق الزوج على الزوجة بهذه الألفاظ المنفرة المستنكرة ، ليس في شيء من المعهود في سنة أعف خلق الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والذي أوتي الحكمة وفصل الخطاب وجوامع الكلم ، وقد فصل الله في كتابه ونبيه ذو الخلق العظيم صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته الحقوق بين الزوجين بأجمع العبارات وأحسن الكلمات ، كلها من باب قول ربنا عز وجل : { ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف } [ البقرة : 228 ] .
وأما علة الحديث فما هي مجرد النفرة من صيغة تلك العبارات ، وإنما روى هذا الحديث جعفر بن عون ، قال : حدثني ربيعة بن عثمان ، عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان ، عن نهار العبدي ، عن أبي سعيد ، به.
قال البزار : " لا نعلمه يروى إلا بهذا الإسناد ، ولا رواه عن ربيعة إلا جعفر " .
وقال الحاكم : " حديث صحيح الإسناد " ، فتعقبه الذهبي بجرح ربيعة .
وكنت اغتررت مدة بكون ربيعة هذا قد أخرج له مسلم في " الصحيح " حديثه " المؤمن القوي " ، من روايته عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان ، محتجاً به ، فأجريت أمره على القبول في هذا الحديث .
والتحقيق أن تخريج مسلم له لا يصلح الاحتجاج به بإطلاق ، فمسلم قد ينتقي من حديث من تكلم فيه وكان الأصل فيه الثقة ، فيخرج من حديثه ما تبين له كونه محفوظاً .
أما هذا الحديث فالشأن كما ذكر البزار من تفرد جعفر به عن ربيعة ، وهو إسناد فرد مطلق .
وربيعة هذا قال يحيى بن معين ومحمد بن سعد : " ثقة " ، وقال النسائي : " ليس به بأس " ، لكن قال أبو زرعة الرازي : " إلى الصدق ما هو ، وليس بذاك القوي " ، وقال أبو حاتم الرازي : " منكر الحديث ، يكتب حديثه " .
قلت : والجرح إذا بان وجهه وظهر قدحه فهو مقدم على التعديل ، كما شرحته في محله من هذا الكتاب ، فالرجل أحسن أحواله أن يكون حسن الحديث بعد أن يزول عما يرويه التفرد ، فيروي ما يروي غيره ، أو يوجد لحديثه أصل من غير طريقه بما يوافقه .
وليس كذلك في هذا الحديث}}. اهـ
وقد كان الشيخ صحح الحديث قديما في كتابه ((صفة _الزوجة الصالحة_ في الكتاب والسنة)).

----------


## أبوالفوزان السنابلي

> فإنه قد وردت أحاديث بهذا المعنى رواها الأئمة منهم الإمام أحمد والطبراني والحاكم والترمذي والنسائي والبيهقي وغيرهم بألفاظ مختلفة متقاربة وقد ضعفها أكثر أهل العلم،


بل قد صححه أكثر أهل العلم مثل ابن حبان و الضياء ، والحاكم والمنذري وابن كثير ، وكثير من المعاصرين مثل الشيخ الألباني والأرنؤوط ، والحديث حسن صحيح بلا ريب

----------

